

China piracy cost U.S. firms $48 billion in 2009 - orijing
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/18/us-usa-china-piracy-idUSTRE74H6CO20110518?feedType=nl&feedName=usdai

======
orijing
It always strikes me as overly audacious when anybody makes a quantitative
claim about how much piracy costs, as if they know how many people would have
paid, had pirated alternatives been unavailable, and the benefits of viral
marketing.

Also: "It also concluded 2.1 million jobs could be created in the United
States if China complied with its current international obligations to protect
and enforce intellectual property rights."

Really?

~~~
chromic
Yep. There are way too many other factors. Many people who pirate may never
have considered paying for the material in the first place, and pricing would
probably be quite different if piracy wasn't ever an option.

This is just more finger pointing from big corporations trying to blame
consumers for all their woes. While movies aren't quite the same as software
in general, they should take the hint from Netflix success that there is a
legitimate problem on the supply side when much of what is watched on Netflix
is easily pirated via upload sites and torrents.

